# Heating issue



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Doesn't sound like a faulty sensor if your heater output has significantly dropped as well. Has it been very cold outside?


----------



## classicdave (May 10, 2017)

TDCruze said:


> Doesn't sound like a faulty sensor if your heater output has significantly dropped as well. Has it been very cold outside?


It's been hovering in the 20s, but this car has always blown super hot air even in sub zero temps and the needle on the gauge has always reached mid point when fully warmed up. As I said in the original post, now it cools when idling and the heat increase while driving but doesn't reach the original output. The sudden change ,at least to me, signals that something isn't working properly. I'm all for changing the thermostat; I just don't want to throw money at it until the problem is solved.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Cars cool down when idling. 

Turn fan on high and mine will cool down while driving. 

Probably thermostat..145 is an extreme drop.

See if it's still under warranty. 

I think the drivetrain is covered 60k miles.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Agree with snowwy66, thermostat is likely stuck open.


----------



## classicdave (May 10, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Cars cool down when idling.
> 
> Turn fan on high and mine will cool down while driving.
> 
> ...


B2B warranty ended a year ago . I'll check on the power train warranty and see if it's covered. Thanks for the input.


----------



## classicdave (May 10, 2017)

TDCruze said:


> Agree with snowwy66, thermostat is likely stuck open.


Thanks for the advice and the response. As snowwy66 suggested, I'll check the powertrain warranty and see if the thermostat is covered but the B2B warranty expired a year ago. I also find it odd just how so few video tutorials exist for the 2nd Gen Cruze. YouTube has hundreds for Gen 1 cars but I've yet to find one covering thermostat replacement for 2nd Gen 1.4. I'm sure I can figure it out but it's really helpful to watch someone actually do it. Used to own a 2000 Jeep Cherokee Classic with the in-line 4.0 (should've kept that one) and there's a tutorial for almost any DIY repair on it. Haynes has a manual for the 2011 - 2015 Cruze. I found a Haynes manual for Cruze models 2011 - 2019 on Walmart.com, but it's the same manual and the seller just edited the dates on the cover. I guess I'll be buying a service manual if I'm going to drive it till the wheels fall off.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

classicdave said:


> Thanks for the advice and the response. As snowwy66 suggested, I'll check the powertrain warranty and see if the thermostat is covered but the B2B warranty expired a year ago. I also find it odd just how so few video tutorials exist for the 2nd Gen Cruze. YouTube has hundreds for Gen 1 cars but I've yet to find one covering thermostat replacement for 2nd Gen 1.4. I'm sure I can figure it out but it's really helpful to watch someone actually do it. Used to own a 2000 Jeep Cherokee Classic with the in-line 4.0 (should've kept that one) and there's a tutorial for almost any DIY repair on it. Haynes has a manual for the 2011 - 2015 Cruze. I found a Haynes manual for Cruze models 2011 - 2019 on Walmart.com, but it's the same manual and the seller just edited the dates on the cover. I guess I'll be buying a service manual if I'm going to drive it till the wheels fall off.


Someone may have done the gen 2 thermostat and can comment on it. The gen 1's had tons of issues and that's why there is so much info out there on them.

It appears that the gen 2 1.4L has gone back to a mechanical thermostat rather than electric. As long as it is easy to access, the change should be pretty quick and strait forward. Take a look under the hood to where the radiator hose connects to the engine at the water pump on the passenger side.


----------



## classicdave (May 10, 2017)

I wanted to update my post on the thermostat. This is not an easy part to get to but it can be done in under an hour. My friend actually did the work, his hands being smaller and more limber than mine. I did take some photos which I'll post here.
I bought the thermostat from Rock Auto, MotoRad brand $67. Parts stores range from $90 up to $155. This is a machined part so there's the reason. Also needs a metal gasket that you have to buy separately. These are special order items so you won't find them on the shelf.
If you look at the turbo area, the thermostat is below. There are two 10mm bolts holding it on. My friend removed it by feel. Once the bolts are out, you pull the clip up on the radiator hose and remove it from the radiator and there it is. You remove the clamp and pull the old housing off and put the new one on. There is an alignment mark on the housing so you don't have to worry about positioning. After that, you reverse the steps to reinstall. The gasket aligns with the housing so you there's no mistaking it's on correctly.
The photos I took after the fact. It was the coldest day of the year in an unheated garage. This solved the issue. The thermostat was stuck open and now all is back to normal with the new one installed. This is totally DIY with a little patience and no need to remove other parts to get to it.


----------

